# Trade decision question



## Maco (22 Sep 2009)

Hey,

Was wondering if someone _maybe_ in the same boat or been there before can help clarify a few things. I just graduated from a community college with an Information tech diploma and currently working in that field. 

I like what I do but the problem is i'm stuck behind a desk all day answering phone/e-mail and I thought the Canadian forces could be a place to go, First I thought of a Combat trade (infantry) but then I started thinking later on in life _experience would help_ but I also want to be out in the field working with the grunts as a communicator or I guess they call in Singal Operator.

My main question is do signal operators work aside with the infantry and would I have a chance to get attached to an infantry battalion and work in the field with the grunts? Or would I have to pick infantry as my main trade?

If anyone can clarify these things for me it would be great.
Thanks


----------



## DIESEL 007 (22 Sep 2009)

Ever think about the Navy? they are hiring now for sonar, radar and weapons techs.  Offering big bonuses to people with appropriate degrees, not sure if yours applies but check it out! World travel, don't have to spend time in the desert, lots of perks.


----------



## 3rdroyal (22 Sep 2009)

Sig Ops can get posted almost anywhere from Brigade HQ's to an infantry battalion. We had Sig Ops in our Company HQ for tour, they lived and patrolled and suffered with us "grunts". Think of it this way, if there's a radio that needs carrying, you might go there. Someone has to fix it when it breaks and its not gonna be me


----------



## PuckChaser (22 Sep 2009)

Maco said:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> Was wondering if someone _maybe_ in the same boat or been there before can help clarify a few things. I just graduated from a community college with an Information tech diploma and currently working in that field.
> 
> ...



Signallers will go anywhere from being a Platoon Signaller (right in with the Infantry), and all the way up to a Task Force Headquarters. You'll get basic field skills on your QL3, and you will most likely be posted to a HQ and Sigs Squadron as your first posting, although if you have an affinity for the radio systems you may easily slide towards Sigs Platoon in a "pointy-end" unit. As 3rdroyal said, his Company Sigs got out and patrolled, because really, the radio is heavy and infanteers have enough to carry and worry about. I think you'll find it a rewarding trade, and if you get tired of the field work, you can end up posted to more strategic units like CFJSR where you can deploy, but comfortably sit at a desk and work with the Army's computer networks.


----------



## silentspanky (23 Sep 2009)

Chances are when you sign up and are regs. You go where they need ya. And that can be anywhere. 

I almost signed up for sig ops then realized how much fun the navy will be . There are dangers no matter where you go. But navy does have nice sign on bonuses!


----------



## MikeL (23 Sep 2009)

Theres a lot you can do in Sigs like was said, an you have to accept that you might not get what you want right away(Infantry BN) an get posted to HQ&Sigs or JSR an spending a tour in KAF working in a CP or doing help desk, etc. As a Signaller in Sigs Pl in an Infantry BN you can also have a KAF tour working in the TOC.   Also if you do want to be a shooter right away, I'd go Infantry, plus you can still do the comms thing as an Infantryman an get on a comms course. You can always OT to another trade later on.

Like Puckchaser said you will most likely goto a HQ&Sigs unit off your QL3, but there are those like myself who lucked out an got posted straight to an Infantry BN right off our QL3.

When you start off in BN you will be in Signals Pl working in the BN CP an RRB dets, once you get more experiance, etc than you can goto a Rifle Company. For the most part when not on tour or work up there is 1 Sig Op MCpl(sometimes an experianced Cpl) as the Coy Sigs NCO. During work up an on tour 2 positions for Pte/Cpl Sig Ops open up an you will be working in the Coy CP, being a Signaller for the 2 I/C or LAV Captain, etc.

I know some Sigs who have lucked out an been Platoon Signallers on tour, but for the most part that position goes to the Infantry.

There are some good go's in Sigs Pl aswell, during my tour we got called up to supply a Signaller to go out with the Brits. I got called up to go on the first one, but the tasking got cancelled, but later on in the tour there was more taskings to go out on Ops with the Brits, etc. During tour I got sent out to spend most of my tour in a Strong Point an during my time there I went out on patrol with the OMLT an ANA.

Also once you get TI an experiance as a Signaller , etc you can always try out for SOF.


----------



## Maco (23 Sep 2009)

Hey guys,

Thanks for all the info, I don't think I'd fit in directly with infantry and well I don't like boats. I'll have to give it some thought of what I'd really like to do I guess.


----------



## CallOfDuty (23 Sep 2009)

ummm..are you interested in planes?? :nod:


----------



## Maco (23 Sep 2009)

TangoHotel said:
			
		

> ummm..are you interested in planes?? :nod:



Don't like planes (doesn't mean I won't fly)

I just rather be a grunt/try and stay somewhat in my trade. I like running and shooting (even though I haven't done much of both past couple years and my eyesight has degraded some) , that physical stuff. But later on I'd like to carry on with what I learned in College.


----------



## CallOfDuty (23 Sep 2009)

ok ok...shameless airforce plug that was.  Have you looked into Comms Research?


----------



## Maco (23 Sep 2009)

Just from what I've read on the forces site and what the boys above posted.


----------



## PuckChaser (23 Sep 2009)

If you like to fix things electronics related, LCIS Tech might be an option as well.


----------



## Maco (27 Sep 2009)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> If you like to fix things electronics related, LCIS Tech might be an option as well.



Thought about this as well...but...

Have you ever tried to put a USB cable back together after you just cut it?? It's a pain.


----------



## silentspanky (28 Sep 2009)

Last I heard they need Armored Core Persons bad!


----------



## ufm101 (30 Sep 2009)

hey i don't feel like writing a new post for this but if anyone would help me for this it would be a great help. My question is : the trade that i want is close(combat engineer) so i decide to join an other trade(artillery soldier) then after my basic and trade course theres an opening for the trade that i wanted , can i apply for that trade and is so do i have to wait till my contract is done? thx in advance


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Sep 2009)

ufm101 said:
			
		

> hey i don't feel like writing a new post for this but if anyone would help me for this it would be a great help. My question is : the trade that i want is close(combat engineer) so i decide to join an other trade(artillery soldier) then after my basic and trade course theres an opening for the trade that i wanted , can i apply for that trade and is so do i have to wait till my contract is done? thx in advance



Yes, that is possible, however, keep in mind, it's not as easy as just saying you want another trade.  There a prerequisites before an Occupational Transfer (OT).  Usually, QL5 qualified and a certain amount of time in (e.g. 3-4 years).  It varies by trade.  If you really want Combat Engineer, I suggest you wait.  A few months is not that long compared to years in a trade you don't really want.


----------



## kratz (30 Sep 2009)

You are asking about an Occupational Transfer (OT), if you are determined to rely on an OT here are some links to get you started:

http://forums.navy.ca/forums/threads/69216.0.html

http://forums.navy.ca/forums/index.php/board,44.0.html


----------



## Maco (12 Oct 2009)

I also forgot to mention that I have a eye disease Blepharitis, in short dry eye disease sorta. Is this frowned upon by recruiters?


----------

